# Form: Absenden verhindern



## Raven280438 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit zu verhindern, dass ein Formular abgeschickt wird, wenn man in einer Text-Box Enter drückt. Es soll nur abgeschickt werden, wenn man auf den Submit-Button klickt.


Gruß


----------



## Gumbo (18. Oktober 2007)

Das ist meines Wissens effektiv nicht möglich.


----------



## schutzgeist (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube, als JS gibts sowas.. Meine, sowas mal selbst eingesetzt zu haben..
Nur da ist dann eben die Frage, ob JS auch aktiviert ist.


----------



## Raven280438 (19. Oktober 2007)

bei meiner Seite wird geprüft, ob js aktiviert ist 

hast du das Script noch irgendwo und könntest es mir zukommen lassen?


----------

